# Crazy Cat Lady ....



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

This is how I feel about dogs. Only not as crazy. Honest. LOL. :hammer:


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Is this real? I want them in baskets! I want them on rainbows!


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

OMG....you think she got a date??


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

That'll get her a date real fast! Holy Canoli... 

That has to be a joke - why would someone post that??


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I bet this video goes viral on youtube lol. Kate, I do know what you mean though, feeling this way about dogs.


----------



## FurMomma<3 (Jun 28, 2011)

if this is real, she needs to see a professional and fast! i'm thinking it's not though, towards the end it almost sounds like someone is snickering in the background. *shrugs*


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

It's not real lol she has a bunch of video on YouTube playing and goofing. So ridiculous lol


----------

